# ffmpeg video in flv umwandeln



## =fire= (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit ffmpeg Videos von z.b. wmv in flv umwandeln. 

Mein Befehl sieht so aus:


```
ffmpeg -i /var/www/virtual/blaulichtfahrten.de/htdocs/upload/video/12599329.avi -ab 56 -ar 22050 -acodec mp3 -r 1106 kb/s -f flv -b 400k -s 466x350 /var/www/virtual/htdocs/upload/video/53837ada9f2a7d9c65a05ec3838574a3.flv &> /var/www/virtual/htdocs/converter/output.txt
```

Leider treten da immer wieder Fehler auf. 

```
FFmpeg version SVN-r9676, Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libamr-nb
  libavutil version: 49.4.1
  libavcodec version: 51.40.4
  libavformat version: 51.12.1
  built on May 21 2009 11:39:46, gcc: 4.3.2
Input #0, avi, from '/var/www/virtual/htdocs/upload/video/12599329.avi':
  Duration: 00:00:10.0, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 9371 kb/s
  Stream #0.0: Video: mjpeg, yuvj422p, 640x480, 30.00 fps(r)
  Stream #0.1: Audio: pcm_u8, 16000 Hz, mono, 128 kb/s
Unable to find a suitable output format for 'kb/s'
```


----------



## deepthroat (22. Mai 2009)

Hi.

Deine Kommandozeilenargumente sind ziemlich unsinnig. Lies doch mal das Handbuch 

Was soll ffmpeg denn mit dem Argument *kb/s* anfangen? Und eine Framerate von 1106 fps könnte evtl. etwas viel sein... ;-)

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (22. Mai 2009)

Firesimon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe es nochmal angepasst aber komme leider nicht viel weiter:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 Naja, du mußt mind. 1 Ausgabedatei angeben. Was soll ffmpeg denn sonst tun?


			
				Firesimon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> ~# ffmpeg -i /var/www/virtual/blaulichtfahrten.de/htdocs/upload/video/21253932.wmv -s 400x300 -b 400 -async 50 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 11025 -ab 192k /var/www/virtual/blaulichtfahrten.de/htdocs/upload/video/eb594fc7f46f09b5b1c2282d50b30090.flv
> FFmpeg version SVN-r9676, Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
> configuration: --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libamr-nb
> ...


 http://netheadaches.wordpress.com/2...meters-such-as-bit_rate-rate-width-or-height/

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (23. Mai 2009)

Firesimon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was sollte man denn für größen Wählen? Wenn man die für ein Videoportal wie myvideo oder youtube braucht? Welches Format?


Also die Framerate würde ich so lassen - 25fps ist doch ausreichend.

Wenn du das Video in eine flv Datei transkodieren willst, dann stehen ja einige Codecs zur Auswahl. Neuere Dateien sind jetzt üblicherweise mit dem H.264 kodiert:

```
ffmpeg -i file.avi -f flv -vcodec libx264 outfile.flv
```
Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Mai 2009)

Also ich kenn MyVideo nicht, aber fuer Youtube wuerd ich mir da garkeinen Kopf machen, die wandeln das schon fuer Dich um. Ich lad dort immer als Ogg/Theora hoch und das funktioniert wunderpraechtig.


----------

